
The Trouble With Microsoft, In One Angry Email - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/02/13/satya_nadella_s_challenge_at_microsoft.html
======
bitcuration
Another sign Microsoft needs smarter people. The bright ones probably have
left the building, promoting B team will not solve the problem.

